# Is this 3 month old a hen or rooster?



## BawkBawk (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't decide. I at first wanted to say female but then I thought again that it might not be. 

I guess we're both going to have to wait until someone else comes along to give their opinion.


----------



## BawkBawk (Sep 29, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can't decide. I at first wanted to say female but then I thought again that it might not be.
> 
> I guess we're both going to have to wait until someone else comes along to give their opinion.


I thought it was a Rooster at first; but then I had second thoughts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We're doing really good then, split right down the middle. 

Let me holler at someone who is pretty good with them.


----------



## BawkBawk (Sep 29, 2020)

Alrighty.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> We're doing really good then, split right down the middle.
> 
> Let me holler at someone who is pretty good with them.


I thought the same as Robin; could you get a couple more pics, maybe if him/her around the back/saddle feathers, and maybe just standing on the ground?

I thought hen, first. Then those shiny neck feathers, and the tail feathers kinda poking up threw me off, and I can't decide either!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I’m edging towards cockerel, but I’d give it 55% vs 45% tomboy pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm known to never get them right but this means I must be getting better since no one else is sure either.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Those feather colors are great! I'm leaning hen, I just have too many hens with a similar forward prominent comb. If it starts crowing, I'll have to change my answer!


----------



## Kitten Panzer (Jan 8, 2022)

That is definitely a hen
We have a pair of Rhode island red.
here are they at 2 month









and here they are at 3 month









you can tell almost for sure at 1.5-2 month in my opinion
especially if you have both, you will see the difference


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's unfortunate that @BawkBawk never returned to tell us what it actually turned out to be.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

100% pullet


----------



## Kitten Panzer (Jan 8, 2022)

Animals45 said:


> 100% pullet


i agree, i have Rhode Reds too


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

It’s a female because if u scroll in the picture you can see that the chicken does not have any spurs growing,it’s comb is short too so ima say it’s a hen.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

If u spread out the chickens wings and if the tip of the hens wing is not sharp and pointy it’s a hen but it may not be a hen I’m not sure it’s tricking me lol.


----------



## Hmn42 (9 mo ago)

BawkBawk said:


>


So what did it turn out to be?


----------

